# Phillippines SWAT



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am sure you all heard of the recent news in Phillippines

Phillippines S.W.A.T. = Sorry We Aren't Trained~!

:O


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Guns a blazin'...it's the wild west! .....ummm east


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am sure you all heard of the recent news in Phillippines
> 
> Phillippines S.W.A.T. = Sorry We Aren't Trained~!
> 
> :O


I am a Filipino, and I kinda feel embarrassed about what they did. The do LACK training. I do love my country, but some people there make it look more sicker to live in that place. =/


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I am a Filipino, and I kinda feel embarrassed about what they did. The do LACK training. I do love my country, but some people there make it look more sicker to live in that place. =/


hahahaha! yeah I know..too bad for you coz you are a filipino.hahaha! but I know not all filipino's are like that!! kababayan?? kamusta?haha


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> hahahaha! yeah I know..too bad for you coz you are a filipino.hahaha! but I know not all filipino's are like that!! kababayan?? kamusta?haha


whoa! didnt knew i would find a fellow kababayan here! haha! akin nalang yung mga b grade CRS mo brad .

just so you know, I was asking for his b grade crs lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

haha. bininta kona yung iba 10 for 20$. taga san ka ba sa pinas?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

say what??? gusto ko ring try your CRS... sana medyo malapit ka lang...hahah...Mga Kababayan.....


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

lol, akala ko dalawa lng kmi. meron pa palang isang pasaway dito.hahaha. kmusta kabayan?lol


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

lemuj said:


> say what??? gusto ko ring try your CRS... sana medyo malapit ka lang...hahah...Mga Kababayan.....


whoa!! that makes 3 of us now! haha! kamusta tol?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

akala ko nung una ako lng isa eh.hahaha.hindi lng 3 siguro. baka marami pa.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

That makes me the fourth . . . Kamusta?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

BaRoK said:


> That makes me the fourth . . . Kamusta?


lol, this is sick. maybe we can meet altogether.lol


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

if you guys were only closer...i will be in markham tomorrow though for a familly party till about 3pm. Might head to Pmall to get me some skins for my phone..


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Who's bringing pansit?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

lemuj said:


> if you guys were only closer...i will be in markham tomorrow though for a familly party till about 3pm. Might head to Pmall to get me some skins for my phone..


you can visit lucky's aquarium beside the pmall. inside the market village.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mga kababayan may taga bacolod ba dito?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

ako'y isang pinoy did.

dp


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

And here I was, thinking I was the only Filipino on the site haha xD


----------



## tchoke (Mar 15, 2009)

Sali din ako dito
meron bang taga hamilton dito


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Ako a little closer, Milton. Musta na ulit sa inyong lahat ?


----------



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

me too !!
anyone from north york here ??

support MANNY PACQUIAO tomorow !!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am here - Russian Filipino.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

